# Ninja Shrimp (Caridina serratirostris) ???



## Walker_ (Mar 24, 2006)

Has anyone out there tried breeding these guys? Somone told me they were like cherries?

Then more importantly does anyone know where to FIND these guys in Northamerica? specifically Canada, but I doubt id get THAT lucky....


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They breed like Amanos...


----------

